# Który kernel?

## Pryka

Witam serdecznie postanowiłem zrobić małą ankietę na temat jajek dostępnych w portage, tylko tych w miarę aktualnych i bez maski.

Od zawsze siedziałem na gentoo-sources ostatnio postanowiłem to zmienić. 

Jakie jajko polecacie? I dlaczego? Proszę o drobne uzasadnienie i głos w ankiecie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja używam gentoo-sources, ale z patchem dla ureadahead. Zaznaczyłem gentoo-sources.

----------

## Jacekalex

Zapomniałeś uwzględnić vanilla-sources i git-sources, a z tych  ostatnio kompiluję najczęsciej.

Łaty, zarówno z  Gentoo-sources, jak i inne, np grsecurity, dodaję osobiście.

Co do łaty ureadahead, - to gdzie znajduje się źródełko takowej (pewne) do kerneli 2.6.38 i nowszych?

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

Waniliowych nie dałem bo to surowy kernel, a mnie bardziej interesują już te zmodyfikowane. Chyba, że możecie mi polecić jakieś fajne łaty.

Git mnie też nie interesuje, wolę poczekać na stabilną wersję, poza tym nie chce mi się kompilować jajka ciągle.

----------

## Jacekalex

Łaty jak łaty.

U mnie często się zdarzało, że np vanilla-sources, do tego łata grsecurity, i działało to lepiej niż hardened-sources.

Poza tym od czasu do czasu testuję np layer7, imq, apparmora, ck, itp, i z doświadczenia zauważyłem, że łatwiej nałożyć 15 łat na Vanilla-sources, niż 5 na Gentoo-sources.

Głównie dlatego, że większość łat jest przygotowana na zwykły kernel, bez modyfikacji, i np może o powodzeniu zdecydować nie lista łat, ale kolejność ich nakładania, diabli wiedzą czemu.

Raz przy jaju 2.6.36-r4 (o ile pamiętam) próbowalem nałożyć grsecurity na Gentoo-sources, i się wysypał na kompilacji, na czystym kernelu najpierw dałem Grsecurity, potem wszystkie łaty obecne w Gentoo sources, i jajo się elegancko skompilowało i działało.

Inny przykład - grsecurity na tuxonice sources nie dało się skompilować,a na waniliowym 2.6.37 nałożyłem grsecurity, tuxonice, l7, imq, łaty z gentoo-sources, esfq i chodzi do dzisiaj.

Konfig: http://pastebin.com/SmZYAYTw

Poza tym wolę czasami skompilować czysty kernel bez modyfikacji najpierw, a potem dorzucić do niego łaty na te same źródła, dzięki temu wiem, gdzie szukać winnego, przy różnych cyrkach, jak ostatnio z APCI na kernelach powyżej 2.6.38.2.

Mam płytę, na której ACPI działa tylko przez wymuszenie acpi=force w grubie, a kernele 2.6.38.4-2.6.39.1 nie wstają u mnie, kiedy dostaną acpi=force w linni  gruba.

Mam wtedy tylko czarny ekran.

Wstaje natomiast testowy 3.0.0.-r2 - nie wywala się na acpi=force, co nie znaczy bynajmniej, że ACPI działa.

I nie wyczaiłem jeszcze, co zrobić, żeby pozbyć się tego problemu, który nie występuje np na Debianowym (Aptosid) jaju 2.6.39-0.slh.2-aptosid-686.

Do tego np jak używałem Ubuntu, i kompilowałem kernele ze źródeł Ubuntowych, to zawsze brakowało steru do audio tunera tv - bt87-alsa, kiedy zainstalowałem Gentoo, to nagle znalazła się zapomniana karta dźwiękowa ze starego  tunera tv, którego nie wywaliłem tylko dlatego, że nie chciało mi się szukać blaszki  zasłaniającej dziurę.

Także w kwestii np obsługi sprzętu, lubię wiedzieć, czego się spodziewać po vaniliowym jaju, a co jest osiągnięciem developerów takiej czy innej dystrybucji.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sun Aug 21, 2011 11:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## soban_

@Pryka - sam ostatnio dokladnie myslalem nad taka ankieta, ale pomyslalem ze za duzo robie ich ostatnio na forum : D

Wracajac do kernela to na samym poczatku gentoo-sources, a pozniej zen-kernel. Wybor padl po dyskusji na tym forum - na temat desktopowych kerneli. Nie narzekam na niego, sprawuje sie swietnie - wiem ze grono osob gardzi zen-kernelem, bo za duzo tego ma. Jednak mi on trybi znakomicie od paru miesiecy i nie czuje potrzeby na zmiane. Pamietam ze po przesiadce mialem wrazenie ze szybciej on dziala, jednak byc moze wynikalo to z jakiegos patcha lub to tylko moje zludzenie (-:

----------

## SlashBeast

Warto wspomniec, ze niektore wersje gentoo-sources zawieraja tylko i wylacznie fbcondecor (splash) i patch ktory podbije Makefile i dodaje tam -gentoo-rX.

Uzywam vanilla z, w zaleznosci od boksa, rozne patche takie jak tuxonice (z tuxonice gita), grsecurity, aufs2, rozne backporty z git kernela czy lkml.org.

----------

## Garrappachc

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Co do łaty ureadahead, - to gdzie znajduje się źródełko takowej (pewne) do kerneli 2.6.38 i nowszych?

 

Nie znajdziesz, ale patche od 2.6.37 są kompatybilne, tylko się diffy nie zgadzają. Ja sam sobie patchuję, ebuilda znajdziesz tutaj: http://code.google.com/p/kist/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk%2Fsys-kernel%2Fgentoo-yi-sources

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

>  *Jacekalex wrote:*   Co do łaty ureadahead, - to gdzie znajduje się źródełko takowej (pewne) do kerneli 2.6.38 i nowszych? 
> 
> Nie znajdziesz, ale patche od 2.6.37 są kompatybilne, tylko się diffy nie zgadzają. Ja sam sobie patchuję, ebuilda znajdziesz tutaj: http://code.google.com/p/kist/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk%2Fsys-kernel%2Fgentoo-yi-sources

 

Dzięki.  :Wink: 

Chyba jednak, że względu na gimnastykę z ACPI, po jaju 2.6.37.*, następnym u mnie będzie dopiero 3.0.

Chyba, że ściągnę źródła kernela z patchami Ubuntu, tam podobno  jest ureadahead w stabilnych wersjach.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

@Garrappachc ten ureadahead daje zauważalnego kopa?

@Jacekalex dzięki za długą wypowiedź, na początku chciałem łatać gentoo-sources ale skoro już wspomniałeś o tych problemach to lepiej zrobić to z wanilią.

@soban_ e tam ankiet nigdy za wiele, poza tym nie ma to jak żywa dyskusja na forum  :Smile:  Co do zen, to sprawdziłem ich stronę domową, faktycznie sporo tego wszystkiego jest, lecz większość u mnie leżała by odłogiem  :Very Happy: 

@SlashBeast no i to kolejny powód przeciw gentoo-sources reklamują się własnymi poprawkami do jajka, a tak naprawdę po za buforem ramki to tam nic nie ma.

Po tym wszystkim co przeczytałem, postawię chyba kartę na vanilla-sources i ręczne patchowanie.

Mam tylko pytanie, prócz tych patchy które wymienialiście w tym temacie, co jeszcze możecie polecić traktującego o bezpieczeństwie, speed-upie i przydatnych funkcjonalnościach  :Smile:  nigdy się tym zbytnio nie interesowałem więc, przewertowanie tego wszystkiego pewnie sporo mi zajmie, a dla was to nie problem rzucić nazwą czy dwoma, wtedy sprawdziłbym tylko to co w ogóle godne uwagi miast przeglądać wszystko.

----------

## martin.k

He he he...

Odwieczny problem z coś-tam-sources.

Dawno, dawno temu były: nitro-sources, love-sources i viper-sources...

Co do speed-up'u moje hall of fame - nie koniecznie obecnie aktywne i rozwijane:

1) CK -> BFS -> kiedyś staircase (ehh... gdzie te czasy kernela 2.4 )

2) PlugSched - były takie czasy, gdy planistę CPU można było se wymieniać  :Smile:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/cpuse/

3) Genetic anticipatory scheduler -> Jake Moilanen kiedyś zaimplementował algorytmy genetyczne do planisty IO anticipatory  :Smile:  Ale to było daaaawno temu. Teraz, jak wiemy, anticipatory scheduler został zabity bo niby wszystko to samo można zrobić CFQ...

4) dyn-tick stuff http://www.muru.com/linux/dyntick/ -> kiedyś, daaawno temu, gdy o czymś takim jak Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks) CONFIG_NO_HZ świat nie słyszał chłopcy z Nokii napisali patch, który pośrednio przez fx-sources (patchset mojej własnej produkcji), potem przez Cona Kolivasa "dostał się" do vanilla  :Smile: 

5) reiser4 -> jest ze mną od niepamiętnych czasów i trochę szkoda, że do vanilli dostaje się shit typu ext4, btrfs. No cóż łatwiej wynaleźć od nowa koło, gdy wynalazcą jest Oracle, Red Hat, niż włączyć działający fs, gdy wynalazcą jest morderca Hans Reiser... 

Osobiście przez jakiś czas jechałem na zen-sources, ale te ostatnio jakoś dziwnie przycichły...

Obecnie pf-sources + reiser4 od Edwarda - to na lapku amd64 turion x2, a na stacjonarnym "klamocie" athlon xp 2400+ zbieranina ręcznej roboty: ck + reiser4, itp  :Smile: 

Aa... do niedawna "klamot" chodził na tej samej instalacji gentoo, która pamiętała jeszcze czasy jaja 2.4  :Smile: 

----------

